# Flugblatt erstellen



## obmib (24. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin, wusste aber nicht wo ich den Beitrag sonst posten sollte.

Mein Problem ist: Wir sollen für den Deutschunterricht ein Flugblatt erstellen und dann für "unseren" wichtigsten Deutschen einen Werbezettel bzw ein Flugblatt machen. Da sollen also die wichtigsten Sachen usw stehen. Okay, den Inhalt hab ich ja schon, allerdings will ich mich bemühen damit das ganze so professionell wie möglich aussieht.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was das richtige Programm dafür ist. Was noch toll wäre, wäre ein Tutorial zu dem Programm damit ich mich etwas einarbeiten kann. 

Freu mich über Hilfe.

Schönen Gruß,
obmib


----------



## Der Hans (25. November 2003)

*Flugblatt*

Hallo,
also es gibt soviel Programme, die gut sind.
Ich glaube nicht, dass Du hier eine brauchbare Antwort bekommen kannst.
Jeder hat so seine Liebingsprogramme.

Man muss halt das Programm nehmen, dass man gut bedienen kann.
Vor allem hast Du  ja nicht so viel Zeit, um Dich in ein Pogramm gut einzuarbeiten.

Ich selbst nehme für Flublätter immer den MS-Publisher. Es ist relativ leicht zu bedienen. Und die Ergebnisse sind ganz ok. Es ist aber eine Zeit her, dass ich das zum letzten mal gemacht habe.

Gruß
Hans


----------



## SixDark (25. November 2003)

Hi!

Ich nehme zur Gestaltung von Visitenkarten, Werbeflyern und ähnlichen Sachen COREL Draw. Auch sehr einfach zu bedienen... denke ich mal.

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## obmib (26. November 2003)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten 
Habt ihr vielleicht Anleitungen dafür?

Gruß,
obmib


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. November 2003)

Da es ja für ein Schulzweck ist und somit keinen kommerziellen Touch hat, würde ich Dir empfehlen einmal einen Blick auf:

RagTime Privat (Edition)

zu werfen!


----------

